# Pick-Up radius



## Mattyd22 (Jun 29, 2017)

does anyone know how large the pick-up radius is?

I would like to know how large the radius is. How far away will uber ping me? If someone requests a ride and they are 5 miles from me will it let me know? 10 miles? 1 mile? I can't find the answer anywhere.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

You will see a route on the map with the number of miles to pickup. After that, you will decide to accept or not. My cut off is usually 12 miles to 15 miles. Any further is too many dead miles for me.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The distance is listed in the ping!!

From my understanding... there is no ONE answer regarding a fixed radius as it changes constantly depending on various factors including demand, the number of available cars in that area and the service requested (eg UberX has a different range than say UberAssist or UberBlack)

This pic assumes that it will only take 8 minutes to go 16 miles AROUND Sydney Harbour, thru CBD and heavy traffic.

Google said I would have to drive 120 mph.
In reality 8 mins might get me 4 road miles.

The ONLY way to get there in 8 mins is across the river!! LOL








Please share the response from Uber should you decide to ask them. 

This link may be of assistance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> You will see a route on the map with the number of miles to pickup. After that, you will decide to accept or not. My cut off is usually 12 miles to 15 miles. Any further is too many dead miles for me.


Ug that is way to far. 8-10 minutes max or 3-4 miles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

But, ya know, it really depends on YOUR market. And the only way you'll know is .... time, driving.

In my marketplace, when I get a ping from Palo Cedro or Anderson I know they are coming into Redding (like 90% of the time). So, I drive for 15 minutes to pick them up, then 15 minutes back into Redding, which is where I want to be. 

So, it really depends.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They could be in Old Shasta....8)


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

The radius is half the distance to the next driver. Working the edges will result in a larger radius. Watch the rider app A wider radius is great if there is riders. It's not so great with no riders.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> But, ya know, it really depends on YOUR market. And the only way you'll know is .... time, driving.
> 
> In my marketplace, when I get a ping from Palo Cedro or Anderson I know they are coming into Redding (like 90% of the time). So, I drive for 15 minutes to pick them up, then 15 minutes back into Redding, which is where I want to be.
> 
> So, it really depends.


You are right it is market specific. In my market anything more than 1 mile at no surge equals me not accepting the ride.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

My maximum pick up radius ? Well if she's too big to get my arms around her, shes too big to pick up 

Oh.....for rideshare ? If its in-town.... Maybe a 2-3 mile radius...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They could be in Old Shasta....8)


Yes. Old Shasta is a great place to pick up too, up by Whiskeytown Lake. 
Lots of old beautiful houses there. Lots of wedding venues on weekends. Half drunk, happy people going home after the wedding tip well. And it's a good ride back into Redding, usually multiple drop offs. 
Twenty minutes to get to them, then thirty or forty-five minute ride getting all of them home.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Mattyd22 said:


> does anyone know how large the pick-up radius is?
> 
> I would like to know how large the radius is. How far away will uber ping me? If someone requests a ride and they are 5 miles from me will it let me know? 10 miles? 1 mile? I can't find the answer anywhere.


Honestly, Uber sets your pick-up radius to be anywhere on this planet. Seriously. Some drivers received pings from another country (overseas) in this forum.


----------

